# Palmetto bugs for bait?



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

A friend asked me if palmetto bugs would be good for bait? 
I have no idea or plans to catch any to try, but said I would ask...


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

secret bait...watch out.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

aint that a cockroach?


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> aint that a cockroach?


I couldn't help but think the same thing. I'll pass on fishing with roaches


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

My 88 year old dad ad my uncle said they used them all the time growing up in Biloxi. He said green trout and bull bream love em.
I never tried holding them to their word. these are men that purposefully left my first raw oyster semi-attached to the shell and had tears rolling down their eyes when I was trying to slurp it up as a 7 y/o raw oyster virgin. So i have my doubts :>)


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Every now and then I see and stun one in my backyard and throw it in my fish pond. They tear it up big time. Fun to watch.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

They have a couple different "cockroach" fly patterns

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lDPRXGCgw9s/TX_LKOxLVRI/AAAAAAAAAno/EDheR4kqtD8/s1600/cockroach%2Btarpon%2Bfly%2B013.JPG

thats one for tarpon


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Yeah, but--*

The stink puts me off. If it stinks too bad I leave it alone these days.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Tell your friend yes and tag along to see what happens.

While we're discussing "different" baits, I've heard that if you catch a field mouse and rubber band a hook to it and toss it out into a pond/stream/lake, there should be a good sized explosion under it.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

bleh ! I had a palmetto bug or roach fly into the side of my head one time and I bout whipped my own a$$ gettin that thing off me !

basnbud


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate the input. I'll tell my buddy to start catching them things, I think i'll pass...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Flounder Hounder said:


> A friend asked me if palmetto bugs would be good for bait?
> I have no idea or plans to catch any to try, but said I would ask...


Some nasty bait!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Bama Fish Head said:


> My 88 year old dad ad my uncle said they used them all the time growing up in Biloxi. He said green trout and bull bream love em.


I have a hard time believing a bull bream could eat a 6 inch Palmetto bug...
I think it would be the other way around. A Palmetto bug will hold it's ground when you try and mess with one...


And no, a Palmetto bug is not a cockroach. Palmetto bugs are MUCH bigger and I think they are related to waterbugs. Just BIGGER!!!! :notworthy:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I sell them when I have to go clean out an old rental house....the small german ones get top dollar ......


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

NoMoSurf said:


> I have a hard time believing a bull bream could eat a 6 inch Palmetto bug...
> I think it would be the other way around. A Palmetto bug will hold it's ground when you try and mess with one...
> 
> 
> And no, a Palmetto bug is not a cockroach. Palmetto bugs are MUCH bigger and I think they are related to waterbugs. Just BIGGER!!!! :notworthy:


"6 inch palmetto bug"? You need to call Terminex...now!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> "6 inch palmetto bug"? You need to call Terminex...now!


We dont have them here. But I have seen them down in your parts...
Palmetto bugs are really rare up this way. I see one every 3 or 4 years.

I just did some research. What you guys call a Pametto bug is an American Cockroach or a Florida Woods Roach. What we call a Palmetto bug is a Giant Water Bug. They get about 6 inches long...


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

I was talking more about your garden variety cockroach, not something that damn big


----------



## SimpleMan67 (Aug 27, 2009)

NoMoSurf said:


> We dont have them here. But I have seen them down in your parts...
> Palmetto bugs are really rare up this way. I see one every 3 or 4 years.
> 
> I just did some research. What you guys call a Pametto bug is an American Cockroach or a Florida Woods Roach. What we call a Palmetto bug is a Giant Water Bug. They get about 6 inches long...


I didn't know Palmetto bugs or Pine roaches where rare in Montgomery? I've never lived there but I know they are plentiful in Auburn and in Southeast Alabama up through the Troy area. Do you live in a subdivision perhaps. They do like to live in the woods (pine trees) and underbrush and stuff. One of those big cedar bushes will draw them for miles! 
As far as using them for bait, I'll fish with anything as long as somebody else baits my hook!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I'll eat just about anything but---*

I don't want to eat anything that eats Palmetto bugs on a regular basis.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

SimpleMan67 said:


> I didn't know Palmetto bugs or Pine roaches where rare in Montgomery? I've never lived there but I know they are plentiful in Auburn and in Southeast Alabama up through the Troy area. Do you live in a subdivision perhaps. They do like to live in the woods (pine trees) and underbrush and stuff. One of those big cedar bushes will draw them for miles!
> As far as using them for bait, I'll fish with anything as long as somebody else baits my hook!


I do live in town, but spend 3 out of 4 weekends on the water or in the woods. I just dont see many. I do spend most of that time outdoors just north of Montgomery, above the "Fall Line" where Alabama transitions from the Eastern Gulf Coastal Plain up into the Piedmont Uplands.

But we do have roaches. :thumbdown:


----------

